
Intense Debate Soups Up Your Blog Comments - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/intense-debate-soups-up-your-blog-comments/
======
brett
Damn. My knee-jerk, support-news.ycers reaction is that it would have been
nice if Disqus got out first.

I'm guessing they are pretty busy by their conspicuous absence around here.
You still alive Daniel? The alpha linked off your blog the other day looked
pretty cool.

------
iamyoohoo
They look very similar - but intense debate has first mover advantage.... but
I always wonder on how it can survive on its own...

